# Help Needed in Bakersfield, CA



## nanismith (Apr 2, 2009)

I am in need of help in Bakersfield, CA with my four rabbits and six guinea pigs. I am currently in Panama City, FL taking care of my dad following the February death of my mother.

My husband and I have been in rabbit and guinea pig rescue for many years; we currently have two elderly bunns (11 yrs old), one bunn about 6 yrs old, and one about 3 yrs old from our rescue days. We also have six guinea pigs...all elderly.

I have been paying a pet sitter since the first of December. We cannot continue this for much longer. Though this breaks my heart...I need to find a good loving home for my bunns and pigs.

If anyone can help me or has suggestions please email me.

nanismith


----------



## polly (Apr 2, 2009)

will move this to the rehome area i hope someone can help you


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2009)

I found these resources for you to contact. If you don't want to surrender your pets, they may be able to help with a fosterer.


[*]Bakersfield Rescue- Guinea pig rescue in Bakersfield, CA 
[*]The Bunny Bunch - Rescues rabbits and occasionally guinea pigs in Southern, CA. 
[*]Wee Companions - Guinea pigs rescue located in San Diego, CA 
[*]Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue - Rabbit rescue based in Upland, CA. They also sometimes have guinea pigs. 
[*]Rabbit Rescue[/list]


----------

